# Help with scanning in photo…



## lausylooloo (May 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

I need some help with scanning in my photo for my CIC Application.

Ok so I have a passport size photo that I had taken for my IEC application….so now I have to scan one in to upload with myCIC application.

I cant figure out how to do it on my work large format photocopier/scanner so that it meets the dimension requirements etc? 

Any help much appreciated.

TIA


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

You can resize the picture, as long as the integrity of the photo is maintained, with photo editing software. Perhaps a tech savvy friend or colleague can assist?


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

i just scanned mine and left them as is, size and all; i sent originals in to them with the first phase of the application so i didnt think they would need another perfect set at phase 2. i am really hoping this doesnt cause me problems when i actually land though

a girl at work used the photo editor tool that's used for US visa apps and said that worked a treat though id double check the dimensions and requirements before trying it.

Photograph Requirements

http://www.travel.state.gov/_res/flash/cropper/FIG_cropper.html#


----------

